# When comes the PEKING back to Hamburg?



## Thomas L.

Hi to all.I've heard that
the former Laeisz Liner Peking shall come to Hamburg on a barge for good in 2018.Has anyone further informations?best wishes Thomas


----------



## jens.arnold

Hallo Thomas
Habe hierzu folgende Internetseite des Hamburger Abendblattes gefunden:

http://www.abendblatt.de/hamburg/ar...ing-kommt-im-Fruehjahr-2017-nach-Hamburg.html

Gruß Jens

To all others:

Ref. When comes the PEKING back to Hamburg? 

See article:
http://www.abendblatt.de/hamburg/ar...ing-kommt-im-Fruehjahr-2017-nach-Hamburg.html

Rgds Jens


----------



## Thomas L.

Moin,Jens.Danke. Dann kommt sie ja früher als ich dachte.Gruss von der Elbe.Thomas


----------



## callpor

Rick Spilman from New York in his Old Salt Blog has published two recent articles about the Peking leaving for a new berth at Hamburg. Take a look at http://www.oldsaltblog.com/2016/09/saying-goodbye-peking-windjammer-leaves-south-street-last-time/ and http://www.oldsaltblog.com/2016/10/street-signs-times-peking-gone-not-forgotten/ . Cheers, Chris


----------



## Thomas L.

Thank you Chris.It's interresting to read about the emotions of the American shiplovers. I hope, she will arrive in one piece....best wishes Thomas


----------



## werner_ju

Hallo Thomas,

The PEKING will not arrive in one piece, I heard that her masts will be taken down for the journey.
I’ve seen PEKING and WAVERTREE several times in Manhattan, last time in May 2013. To me the WAVERTREE didn’t look better than PEKING, at least from the outside.

The WAVERTREE was selected for being the first one to enter the floating dry dock and the PEKING followed shortly after WAVERTREE left it. The PEKING is in that dock for the second time, it was back in the 1980s, view
http://www.caddelldrydock.com/cadacpg.html
Our History and Photo Gallery.

I hope that we can welcome the PEKING next spring at Hamburg.

Regards,
Werner


----------



## Thomas L.

Hi Werner.The Main thing is that she will come...Thank you for the link.When I see her
On the pics I am looking more and more forward to her arrival.I am hoping to catch her,when she passes Glueckstadt.Best wishes Thomas


----------



## Thomas L.

Hi,Everybody.I have heard that PEKING will be loaded on a dockship end of June.When she crossed the Atlantic ,she will be floated in Brunbüttel on than towed to the Peters Shipyard in Wewelsfleth 5 km from my house.I can see the cranes from my garden.I hope to catch ,when she arrives.


----------



## grootondermarszeil

The U.K. has the largest Tall-ship history, but are not willing to invest. The Germans have a relatively short history, but have a big heart for the old sailing time


----------



## Samsette

You must all man the banks of the Elbe and give her the long-awaited homecoming that a Hamburger Viermaster deserves. I wish I could be there.


----------



## tom roberts

I wonder if this nation will ever give the maritime heritage and the men and the ships they manned the respect they richly deserve I doubt it but surely they can bring the Wavertree back home if the present owners don't want the responsibility of her care ,when I was in New York last year I went to see her she looked a sad sight in need of help ,I have a wonderful picture of her leaving New York in a time publication part of the history of ships to see her restored to the standard of the picture would be a fitting tribute to our maritime history.


----------



## Samsette

The April copy of Ships Monthly has a short piece on the Falls of Clyde.
A group of "Friends" is attempting to raise US$1.5 million to save her from becoming an artificial reef and, see her return to her original home port.


----------



## John Rogers

I was along side of her a couple of years ago and took some photos of her, should be still in the Gallery


----------



## werner_ju

Latest news on PEKING’s return to Germany.

Next week the PEKING will leave New York on the dockship COMBI DOCK III. After a journey of about 11 days (depending on weather conditions) the dockship will arrive at Brunsbüttel, the southern entrance of the Kiel Canal. There the PEKING will be refloated on Monday July 31 given all goes to schedule. Then she will be towed to the PETERS SHIPYARD at Wewelsfleth scheduled for the same day, greeted and escorted by at least 4 historic vessels. The yard is located on the river Stör and can only be reached on high tide which will be by 21:51 hours (already dark).

PETERS SHIPYARD has won the contract for restoring the grand old lady which might take about two years before making her final journey to Hamburg

Have a look at (in German):
https://www.stiftung-hamburg-maritim.de/schiffe/peking.html


Regards,
Werner


----------



## grootondermarszeil

]Hello Werner. That's positive news for sailingships enthusiasts. Do you also know how the PEKING will be restored, and later like the EUROPA [106 years old] will sail the oceans regards johan.


----------



## werner_ju

Hi Johan,

As far as I know there are no intentions to let her sail again. Of course I would like to see her under sails at least at special occations.

Regards,
Werner


----------



## Frank P

werner_ju said:


> Latest news on PEKING’s return to Germany.
> 
> 
> PETERS SHIPYARD has won the contract for restoring the grand old lady which might take about two years before making her final journey to Hamburg
> 
> Have a look at (in German):
> https://www.stiftung-hamburg-maritim.de/schiffe/peking.html
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Werner


Werner, thanks for the interesting link.

If I understand it correctly it says that the Peking will not sail again..

Mfg Frank


----------



## werner_ju

Frank, yes it is correct,

Mfg Werner


----------



## werner_ju

The Peking has entered the dockship on Friday within about three hours. Commencement of her journey is scheduled for tomorrow Tuesday.

https://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/hamburg/Die-Peking-vor-der-letzten-grossen-Ueberfahrt,peking1258.html

Aktuelles vom 17.07.2017 … weiter lesen,
includes pictures, don’t miss them:
http://www.peking-freunde.de/aktuelles/meldungen/news 15.07.2017.php

All the best from Berlin,
Werner


----------



## werner_ju

Almost all escorting vessels are fully booked, FREYA is a late entry.

Look for paddel steamer FREYA
https://www.adler-schiffe.de/schiffe/2-Raddampfer-Freya.html

https://www.adler-schiffe.de/fahrplan/?von=31.07.2017&bis=01.08.2017&hafen=0&schiff=22#results

HIGHLIGHT: Welcome
Begleitfahrt der Peking

Starting at Glückstadt at 15:00 hours returning by 21:00 hours.
I have booked today via Service-Telefon (phone) 04651 9870888 from inside Germany. I payed via VISA and got my ticket per email a few minutes later.


http://www.hamburg.de/combi-dock-3-position/

Current position of COMBI DOCK III

Scroll on the map (smallest) to the right side until you see Ireland, the UK, France, Portugal, Spain and the position arrow.
Estimated arrival in Brunsbüttel is in 5 days on from July 24 (GMT +1).

Regards,
Werner


----------



## werner_ju

Latest news of July 27 !!!

The time for towing the PEKING from Brunsbüttel to the shipyard has been changed from Monday July 31 to Wednesday August 2.

Press release of July 27:
https://www.stiftung-hamburg-maritim.de//files/17_07_27_peking_erst_am_2._august_in_wewelsfleth.pdf

New schedule as on July 27:
https://www.stiftung-hamburg-maritim.de/schiffe/peking.html

I have not yet seen reactions on changes of escorting vessels.

Werner


----------



## werner_ju

At the time of writing this the COMBI DOCK III with the PEKING on bord has just passed the Srait of Dover, still needing just 20 hours for getting to Brunsbüttel on Sunday by about 15:00 hours by keeping her speed of 17.3 kn.

As I wrote before I have booked on the escorting paddle steamer FREYA. After learning that the PEKING will be towed to the shipyard on Wednesday August 2 I did ask the service of Adler-Schiffe Company (owner of FREYA) of what they are going to do. The lady at the service told me that since 8:00 hours a conference is going on.

After about 3 hours I got a phone call from the company. They offered me 2 choices. The first one was taking the FREYA on Monday 31 for just sailing to the Brunsbüttel Port or taking the second choice for entering another vessel of the Adler company on Wednesday. This vessel would depart from Brunsbüttel early in the morning for escorting the PEKING as have been the plans for Monday. I opted for the seond choice as well as two friends of mine did. Due to the much earlier time of high tide we have to leave accomodation well before 6 in the morning.

To me it looks like passengers of other smaller vessels have got the same choices.

Cheers,
Werner


----------



## werner_ju

On August 2 the PEKING savely has arrived the shipyard were she will be restored over a period of about 2 years or even a bit more. In the morning we watched our PEKING laving the dockship assisted by two tugs who towed her to the shipyard. It was an emotional experience.

On our ways home some of us who spent a good time on the escorting vessels drove to Hamburg where the new Peruvian 4-masted bark UNION was on a visit. We had the pleasure seeing two 4-masted barks on the same day, the historic one and a new one built.

Regards,
Werner


----------

